# ليه شايل الهم فوق رأسك ...



## candy shop (7 يوليو 2008)

*لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..

لماذا...؟؟ تحزن وتحمل نفسك ..فوق طاقتها ..

لماذا...؟؟ وأنت تعلم أن حالك أفضل من الكثير ..


لماذا...؟؟ تعقد حاجبيك..
في حين أن نعم الله تغمرك من فوقك ومن تحتك..

لماذا...؟؟ تتعكر حالتك النفسية..وحالك أفضل من الكثير..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم أن الدنيا لايمكن أن تصفو لك على طول الدهر..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم المثل الذي يقول ،،،،أن الدنيا يوم لك ويوماً عليك،،،،وذاك الذي يقول،،،أن القناعه كنز لايفنى،،،،لماذا...؟؟ لاتحرر نفسك من القيود التي قيدت نفسك بها..
لماذا...؟؟ تقسو على نفسك...وتحملها فوق ماتستطيع..

لماذا...؟؟ لاترضي بعيشتك وتحمد اللة عليها..

لماذا...؟؟ تنسى أنك كما عشت لحظات كئيبه..
أنك عشت لحضات فرح وسرور ..
لماذا...؟؟ لماذا ترى ماذا ينقصك ولاترى مابحوزتك..

لماذا...؟؟ ترى من هم يعيشون معيشه أفضل منك ولاترى من هم أسوء منك..

لماذا...؟؟ لاتجعل الأمل نصب عينيك..
ومالم يأتي اليوم ربما يأتي غداً..
لماذا...؟؟ تحزن حينما معك القليل..
وأنت تعلم أن غيرك لايوجد معه حتى هذا القليل..
نعم ..نعم لكن نحن بشر ..
لابد أن نحزن فهذا خارج عن أرادتنا و إذا ذقنا مرارة الأيام فلابد أن نغص بها..
وإن صفعتنا الحياة فلابد أن نصرخ من الألم

-~،،إبكي،،•~-،،إصرخ،،•~-إحزن ،،•~-

فنحن بشر ..لكن..

لاتجعل ...الحزن يأسرك و لاتجعل...الحزن يقيدك ...بقيوده ولاتجعل... الحزن يوقفك وأنت لاتستطيع المسير..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يأخذ من وقتك الكثير ..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يشتري مساحه من قلبك..
ويسكنه مؤبد..


إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ـــعل الحمد لله ..
إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل الأمل ..
إجـــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل أنني أفضل من الكثير ..

،،•~~،، إبتسم ،،•~~،،

عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..
تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..
فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..
وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها ..
إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات ..
فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "
و
(( الرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة ))



منقول​


----------



## فونتالولو (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا ماما كاندي الموضوع جميل وفعلا القناعه كنز لا يفنا 
 بس احنا في الاخر بشر عيزين كل حاجه 
ونسي ان كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير للذين يحبون الرب _


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



> عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
> وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
> عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..
> تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..
> ...


.. "

عجبانى اووووووووى الكلمات دى 

شكراااااااااا يا كاندى على الموضوع الجمييييل ​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

*بجد موضوع فوق الرائع*
*بشكرك من قلبي يا كاندي *
*انك خلتينا نقلتلنا الموضوع الجميل دا عشان نقراه ونتعلم منه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا ماما كاندي الموضوع جميل وفعلا القناعه كنز لا يفنا
> بس احنا في الاخر بشر عيزين كل حاجه
> ونسي ان كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير للذين يحبون الرب _



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> .. "
> 
> عجبانى اووووووووى الكلمات دى
> 
> شكراااااااااا يا كاندى على الموضوع الجمييييل ​




ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



happy angel قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



mero_engel قال:


> *بجد موضوع فوق الرائع*
> *بشكرك من قلبي يا كاندي *
> *انك خلتينا نقلتلنا الموضوع الجميل دا عشان نقراه ونتعلم منه*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى اوى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

(( الرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة ))

الله عليكى يا كاندى 
موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
انا اعتربتها رسالة تفائل وفرح من ربنا​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*




> -~،،إبكي،،•~-،،إصرخ،،•~-إحزن ،،•~-
> 
> فنحن بشر ..لكن..
> 
> لاتجعل ...الحزن يأسرك و لاتجعل...الحزن يقيدك ...بقيوده ولاتجعل... الحزن يوقفك وأنت لاتستطيع المسير..


الله يااكاندي 
شكرا على روعة الموضوع
تحياتي​


----------



## meraa (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك .. وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك .. عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك.. تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه.. فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه.. وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها .. إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات .. فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "   كلمات رووعة كاندى ربنا يباركك ياجميل


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



come with me قال:


> (( الرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة ))
> 
> الله عليكى يا كاندى
> موضوع رائع
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> الله يااكاندي
> شكرا على روعة الموضوع
> تحياتي​



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



meraa قال:


> عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك .. وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك .. عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك.. تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه.. فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه.. وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها .. إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات .. فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "   كلمات رووعة كاندى ربنا يباركك ياجميل



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## يوستيكا (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

الموضوع رائع فعلن الكلمات جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

مرسي ليكي كاندي ​


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

لاتجعل ...الحزن يأسرك و لاتجعل...الحزن يقيدك ...بقيوده ولاتجعل... الحزن يوقفك وأنت لاتستطيع المسير..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يأخذ من وقتك الكثير ..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يشتري مساحه من قلبك..
ويسكنه مؤبد..
عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..
تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..
فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..
وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها ..
إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات ..
فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "
و(( الرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة ))

منقول

لاداعى للحزن والبكاء الصراخ 
لايوجد شئ فى الدنيا يستاهل الالحزن والبكاء والصراخ 
مادمنا مع المسيح لا نصرخ ولا نبكى ولا نحزن 
لان مع المسيح حياتنا تتحول من: الحزن والبكاء والصراخ الى الفرح والسعادة والسرور 
ومع المسيح زاك افضل جدا


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

شكرا لك على الموضوع 
الموضوع فعلا جميل جدا


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



يوستيكا قال:


> الموضوع رائع فعلن الكلمات جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> مرسي ليكي كاندي ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



مارو جوجو قال:


> شكرا لك على الموضوع
> الموضوع فعلا جميل جدا



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا مارو​


----------



## SALVATION (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*

_كله بيهون واحنا معاك يا ربى يسوع
مشكوره كتير كاندى على الموضوع الرائع​_


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا علي رأسك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _كله بيهون واحنا معاك يا ربى يسوع
> مشكوره كتير كاندى على الموضوع الرائع​_



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ليه شايل الهم فوق رأسك ؟؟؟*​ 
لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..

لماذا...؟؟ تحزن وتحمل نفسك ..فوق طاقتها ..

لماذا...؟؟ وأنت تعلم أن حالك أفضل من الكثير ..


في حين أن نعم الله تغمرك من فوقك ومن تحتك..

لماذا تتعكر حالتك النفسية..وحالك أفضل من الكثير.. ؟؟

لماذا لا تتفهم أن الدنيا لايمكن أن تصفو لك على طول الدهر....؟؟

لماذا لا تتفهم المثل الذي يقول ؟؟ ،،،،أن الدنيا يوم لك ويوماً عليك،،،،
وذاك الذي يقول،،،أن القناعه كنز لايفنى،،،،
لماذا لاتحرر نفسك من القيود التي قيدت نفسك بها.. ؟؟
لماذا تقسو على نفسك...وتحملها فوق ماتستطيع.. ؟؟

لماذا لاترضي بعيشتك وتحمد اللة عليها.. ؟؟

لماذا تنسى أنك كما عشت لحظات كئيبه.. أنك عشت لحضات فرح وسرور .. ؟؟
 لماذا ترى ماذا ينقصك ولاترى ما بحوزتك.. ؟؟

لماذا ترى من هم يعيشون معيشه أفضل منك ولاترى من هم أسوء منك.. ؟؟

لماذا لاتجعل الأمل نصب عينيك.. ؟؟
ومالم يأتي اليوم ربما يأتي غداً..
لماذا تحزن حينما معك القليل.. ؟؟
وأنت تعلم أن غيرك لايوجد معه حتى هذا القليل..
نعم ..نعم لكن نحن بشر ..​​لابد أن نحزن فهذا خارج عن أرادتنا و إذا ذقنا مرارة الأيام فلابد أن نغص بها..

وإن صفعتنا الحياة فلابد أن نصرخ من الألم​​

-~،،إبكي،،•~-،،إصرخ،،•~-إحزن ،،•~-

فنحن بشر ..لكن..


لاتجعل ...الحزن يأسرك و لاتجعل.....الحزن يقيدك ...بقيوده ولاتجعل..... الحزن يوقفك وأنت لاتستطيع المسير..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يأخذ من وقتك الكثير ..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يشتري مساحه من قلبك..
ويسكنه مؤبد..


إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ـــعل الحمد لله ..
إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل الأمل ..
إجـــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل أنني أفضل من الكثير ..

،،•~~،، إبتسم ،،•~~،،

عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك .....على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..
تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..
فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..
وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها ..
إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات ....
فإن الله قادر على كل شىء​





منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..
> وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها ..
> إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات ....
> فإن الله قادر على كل شىء


 
رااائع يا نيفين يا حبيبتى

طبعا الله قادر على كل شىء 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ​
> 
> لاتجعل ...الحزن يأسرك و لاتجعل.....الحزن يقيدك ...بقيوده ولاتجعل..... الحزن يوقفك وأنت لاتستطيع المسير..
> ولاتجعل...الحزن يأخذ من وقتك الكثير ..
> ...




*
كلام جميل جداا

تسلم ايديكي نووفا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

لماذا لا تتفهم المثل الذي يقول ؟؟ ،،،،أن الدنيا يوم لك ويوماً عليك،،،،
وذاك الذي يقول،،،أن القناعه كنز لايفنى،،،،

رائع يا نوفاااااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ـــعل الحمد لله ..
> إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل الأمل ..
> إجـــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل أنني أفضل من الكثير ..


 

اذا فالانضع امامنا هذه القاعده 

رااااااااائع يا نيفين 


ميرررررسى على الكلمات الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
> وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
> عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك .....على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..
> تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..



موضوع جميل فوق العادة نيفن
شكرااااااااا لكي اختي
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح
​


----------



## sameh7610 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*كالعادة نيفين 

اكثر من رائع

ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## monygirl (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع يانفين شكرا ليكى 

COLOR]


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> رااائع يا نيفين يا حبيبتى​
> 
> طبعا الله قادر على كل شىء ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


 

فعلا ربنا قادر علي كل شئ 
ميرسي يا اجمل كاندي 
علي مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل فوق العادة نيفن
> شكرااااااااا لكي اختي
> ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح​


 
الاجمل اشرقك استاذي وتواجدك وتشجيعك المستمر لي
اسعدني مرورك
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *كالعادة نيفين ​*
> 
> *اكثر من رائع*​
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*​


 

ميرسي كتير يا سامح
اسعدني مرورك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> موضوع رائع يانفين شكرا ليكى
> 
> color]


 

الله يا موني صوره جميله جدا ومشاركه مميزه منك
ميرسي يا قمر نورتي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## eriny roro (8 يوليو 2009)

*لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

  لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..


لماذا...؟؟ تحزن وتحمل نفسك ..فوق طاقتها ..

لماذا...؟؟ وأنت تعلم أن حالك أفضل من الكثير ..


لماذا...؟؟ تعقد حاجبيك..
في حين أن نعم الله تغمرك من فوقك ومن تحتك..

لماذا...؟؟ تتعكر حالتك النفسية..وحالك أفضل من الكثير..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم أن الدنيا لايمكن أن تصفو لك على طول الدهر..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم المثل الذي يقول ،،،،أن الدنيا يوم لك ويوماً عليك،،،،وذاك الذي يقول،،،أن القناعه كنز لايفنى،،،،لماذا...؟؟ لاتحرر نفسك من القيود التي قيدت نفسك بها..
لماذا...؟؟ تقسو على نفسك...وتحملها فوق ماتستطيع..

لماذا...؟؟ لاترضي بعيشتك وتحمد اللة عليها..

لماذا...؟؟ تنسى أنك كما عشت لحظات كئيبه..
أنك عشت لحضات فرح وسرور ..
لماذا...؟؟ لماذا ترى ماذا ينقصك ولاترى مابحوزتك..

لماذا...؟؟ ترى من هم يعيشون معيشه أفضل منك ولاترى من هم أسوء منك..

لماذا...؟؟ لاتجعل الأمل نصب عينيك..
ومالم يأتي اليوم ربما يأتي غداً..
لماذا...؟؟ تحزن حينما معك القليل..
وأنت تعلم أن غيرك لايوجد معه حتى هذا القليل..
نعم ..نعم لكن نحن بشر ..
لابد أن نحزن فهذا خارج عن أرادتنا و إذا ذقنا مرارة الأيام فلابد أن نغص بها..
وإن صفعتنا الحياة فلابد أن نصرخ من الألم

-~،،إبكي،،•~-،،إصرخ،،•~-إحزن ،،•~-

فنحن بشر ..لكن..

لاتجعل ...الحزن يأسرك و لاتجعل...الحزن يقيدك ...بقيوده ولاتجعل... الحزن يوقفك وأنت لاتستطيع المسير..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يأخذ من وقتك الكثير ..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يشتري مساحه من قلبك..
ويسكنه مؤبد..


إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ـــعل الحمد لله ..
إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل الأمل ..
إجـــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل أنني أفضل من الكثير ..

،،•~~،، إبتسم ،،•~~،،

عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..
تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..
فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..
وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها ..
إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات ..
فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "
و
(( الرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة ))
​


----------



## rana1981 (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

رااااااائع جدا 
سلام المسيح


----------



## eriny roro (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

مرسى يا قمر

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

موضوع جميل يا ايرينى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## eriny roro (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

مرسى ليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع

ربنا معاك​


----------



## godwithme (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

موضوع في وقته بجد انا كونت خلاص ذهئت من الدنيا


----------



## eriny roro (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

ليه كده  صدقنى الدنيا مش وحشة بس احنا اللى بنكبر المواضيع

مرسى ليك ونورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

شكرا ايرينى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يناير 2010)

*لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..

لماذا...؟؟ تحزن وتحمل نفسك ..فوق طاقتها ..

لماذا...؟؟ وأنت تعلم أن حالك أفضل من الكثير ..


لماذا...؟؟ تعقد حاجبيك..
في حين أن نعم الله تغمرك من فوقك ومن تحتك..

لماذا...؟؟ تتعكر حالتك النفسية..وحالك أفضل من الكثير..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم أن الدنيا لايمكن أن تصفو لك على طول الدهر..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم المثل الذي يقول ،،،،أن الدنيا يوم لك ويوماً عليك،،،،وذاك الذي يقول،،،أن القناعه كنز لايفنى،،،،لماذا...؟؟ لاتحرر نفسك من القيود التي قيدت نفسك بها..
لماذا...؟؟ تقسو على نفسك...وتحملها فوق ماتستطيع..

لماذا...؟؟ لاترضي بعيشتك وتحمد اللة عليها..

لماذا...؟؟ تنسى أنك كما عشت لحظات كئيبه..
أنك عشت لحضات فرح وسرور ..
لماذا...؟؟ لماذا ترى ماذا ينقصك ولاترى مابحوزتك..

لماذا...؟؟ ترى من هم يعيشون معيشه أفضل منك ولاترى من هم أسوء منك..

لماذا...؟؟ لاتجعل الأمل نصب عينيك..
ومالم يأتي اليوم ربما يأتي غداً..
لماذا...؟؟ تحزن حينما معك القليل..
وأنت تعلم أن غيرك لايوجد معه حتى هذا القليل..
نعم ..نعم لكن نحن بشر ..
لابد أن نحزن فهذا خارج عن أرادتنا و إذا ذقنا مرارة الأيام فلابد أن نغص بها..
وإن صفعتنا الحياة فلابد أن نصرخ من الألم

-~،،إبكي،،•~-،،إصرخ،،•~-إحزن ،،•~-
فنحن بشر ..لكن..

لاتجعل ...الحزن يأسرك و لاتجعل...الحزن يقيدك ...بقيوده ولاتجعل... الحزن يوقفك وأنت لاتستطيع المسير..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يأخذ من وقتك الكثير ..
ولاتجعل...الحزن يشتري مساحه من قلبك..
ويسكنه مؤبد..


إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ـــعل الحمد لله ..
إجــــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل الأمل ..
إجـــ قاعدتك في الحياه ــعل أنني أفضل من الكثير ..

،،•~~،، إبتسم ،،•~~،،
عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..
تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..
فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..
وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها ..
إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات ..
فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "
و
(( الرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة ))
​
للامانة منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

*



الرب يبارككم


موضوع راااااااااائع جدا

فعلا الرب قريب لمن يدعوه

 شكــــــــرا

​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الجميل

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Critic (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

*نصايح غالية *
*لكن اشك ان حد يقدر مايشيلش الهم الا اللى مع المسيح صح*
*موضوع جميل يا روزى*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

موضوع رائع جدا ومعزي جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

نورت يا فادي يا عسل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## روزي86 (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

ربنا يعوض تعبك يا افا كيرلس
نورت الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

موضوع جميل جداااااااا وكلمات اجمل
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا روزى
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

نورتي يا ملكه يا عسوله

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك ؟؟*

ميرسي يا كوكو نورت الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## tamav maria (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*


*
لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..


لماذا...؟؟ تحزن وتحمل نفسك ..فوق طاقتها ..

لماذا...؟؟ وأنت تعلم أن حالك أفضل من الكثير ..


لماذا...؟؟ تعقد حاجبيك..

في حين أن نعم الله تغمرك من فوقك ومن تحتك..

لماذا...؟؟ تتعكر حالتك النفسية..وحالك أفضل من الكثير..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم أن الدنيا لايمكن أن تصفو لك على طول الدهر..

لماذا...؟؟ لا تتفهم المثل الذي يقول ،،،،أن الدنيا يوم لك ويوماً عليك،،،،

وذاك الذي يقول،،،أن القناعه كنز لايفنى،،،،لماذا...؟؟ لاتحرر نفسك من القيود التي قيدت نفسك بها..
لماذا...؟؟ تقسو على نفسك...وتحملها فوق ماتستطيع..

لماذا...؟؟ لاترضي بعيشتك وتحمد اللة عليها..

لماذا...؟؟ تنسى أنك كما عشت لحظات كئيبه..

أنك عشت لحضات فرح وسرور ..

لماذا...؟؟ لماذا ترى ماذا ينقصك ولاترى مابحوزتك..

لماذا...؟؟ ترى من هم يعيشون معيشه أفضل منك ولاترى من هم أسوء منك..

لماذا...؟؟ لاتجعل الأمل نصب عينيك..

ومالم يأتي اليوم ربما يأتي غداً..

لماذا...؟؟ تحزن حينما معك القليل..

وأنت تعلم أن غيرك لايوجد معه حتى هذا القليل..

نعم ..نعم لكن نحن بشر ..

لابد أن نحزن فهذا خارج عن أرادتنا و إذا ذقنا مرارة الأيام فلابد أن نغص بها..

وإن صفعتنا الحياة فلابد أن نصرخ من الألم

-~،،إبكي،،•~-،،إصرخ،،•~-احزن

فنحن بشر

..،،•~~،، إبتسم ،،•~~،،

عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..


عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..

تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..

فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..

وهون على نفسك مصائبك..ولاتعطيها أكبر من حجمها ..

إبحث عن الحلول لها وإلتجئ دوماً لله بالصلوات ..

فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "

والرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة


منقول​*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*




> عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
> وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..
> 
> 
> ...


*مية بالمية صح...*

*ميرسي الك...*

*ربنا يبارك عمرك...*

*بعض الاشياء نفقدها لكننا بالمقابل نحصل على ما هو افضل...*

*لماذا الحزن؟؟؟*

*ميرسي الك يا غالية...*


----------



## tamav maria (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*



> christianbible5 قال:
> 
> 
> > *مية بالمية صح...*
> ...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

..،،•~~،، إبتسم ،،•~~،،

عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..

كلام جميل جدااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

*
عش يومك..وأدي واجباتك ...على أكمل وجه ولا تلم نفسك على شيء فهذا قدرك ونصيبك..

تقبله وأرضي به..وتأقلم معه..

فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..


موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

*الرب قريب لمن يدعوه*
*احلي كلمة يا نيتا*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*




netta قال:


> *
> عش حياتك..لأنك تستحق أن تعيش سعيداً ..إمحي همومك ..وأشطب أحزانك من أوراقك ..
> وإرمي أشتات الأحزان خلف ظهرك ..​*




*عندك حق يا نيتا في كلامك
ميرسي ليكي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*




> *فالحزن..لن يغير شيء ولن يحرك شيء من مكانه..*​


اكييييييييييييييييييييد 
ميرسى ليكى يا نيتا
موضوع جميل خالص 
​


----------



## انريكي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

*فإن الله قادر على كل شىء.. "

والرب قريب لمـــن يـــدعوة

صح الصح يا نيتا

كلام جدا رائع

الرب يباركك
 *


----------



## نغم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لماذا...؟؟ تحمل هم الدنيا على رأسك؟؟ ..*

نيتا موضوعك من اروع مايكون وكل كلمة فيه صح كل كلمة فيه بتحي الامل 
شكرا ليك يامتميزة


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلام سليم جدا *
*لو كل جيلنا عمل بالكلام دة محدش فينا هيقول انة حزين او مخنوق *
*كمان القلب اللي فية ايمان بيبقي في سلام وهو في شدة التجربة والالم *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------

